# Issued Knee (and elbow) pads?



## Lost_Warrior (9 Jul 2006)

Just wondering if CTS plans on issuing any sort of knee (or even elbow) protection for soldiers.  Our RSM has been very strict about kit recently.   "If it's not issued, I don't want to see you wearing it"

I have knocked my knees on trees and rocks on more than one FTX over the past few years, and it pisses me off knowing that I am going to have knee problems when I get older (It already started....) and worse is the fact that I have a perfectly good pair of non issue military knee pads and can't wear them. (They're black.  It's not like they're a non tactical neon orange with yellow flowers or anything...)

We're not even allowed Camel packs anymore....because it's "not issued"...  :

Either way, he's the RSM, and I respect his orders, so I was just wondering like I said, if CTS will be issuing these items in the future.

Note:  I did a search for "knee pads" and couldn't find anything helpful so..


----------



## aesop081 (9 Jul 2006)

Well, years ago i used to wear my knee pads under my pants because the Battleschool RSM had a hate on for non-issued kit

could try that ? For now at least


----------



## The_Falcon (9 Jul 2006)

CTS was issuing said items for deployments, and to reg combat arms, and it was eventually supposed to get to the mo, but who knows.  CTS has its "issuses".


----------



## jmackenzie_15 (9 Jul 2006)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> Well, years ago i used to wear my knee pads under my pants because the Battleschool RSM had a hate on for non-issued kit
> 
> could try that ? For now at least



Thats what most of us do as well. Even in some regF batallions theyll make you wear the issued ones, which apparently suck (never used them myself yet) if you wear anything. If you want them that much just do what he said and wear them under your combat pants.


----------



## paracowboy (9 Jul 2006)

Mack674 said:
			
		

> the issued ones, which apparently suck


says? I've yet to hear complaints in either 3 RCR or 3 PPCLI.


----------



## Big Red (9 Jul 2006)

If you end up buying your own, get Altas with buckles.  Dave's even sells them in CADPAT now.

The issued Hatch ones aren't the best, but they do the job and when they fail you can just get new ones.


----------



## Blunt Object (13 Jul 2006)

I also read somwehting around here aboot some CADPAT pants with knee-pads built in, how are those?


----------



## Armymedic (13 Jul 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> says? I've yet to hear complaints in either 3 RCR or 3 PPCLI.



I've heard a few. The HSS medics for TF 03 06 got thiers issed in bulk the day before we did some tactical trainig for them. Of the 3 or so sets worn that day, 5 pads were ripped off one knee.


----------



## darmil (13 Jul 2006)

The army issue pads suck one of my knee pads is ripped abit but. I have a spare  pair that I bought from the PPCLI kit shop awhile back.


----------



## MikeL (13 Jul 2006)

They're not bad(when you get issued ones that fit), they'd be better with velcro instead of those snap/buckle thing IMO. 

I got hatch kneepads that I like more though.


----------



## glock17 (13 Jul 2006)

I had a Reserve Medic ( Sgt ) out to the range last fall, he came wearing shiny "new" kneepads that I swear he said were issued to him.

See attached:

Has anybody else seen these?


----------



## MikeL (13 Jul 2006)

Those are the issue kneepads Glock


----------



## paracowboy (13 Jul 2006)

Armymedic said:
			
		

> I've heard a few. The HSS medics for TF 03 06 got thiers issed in bulk the day before we did some tactical trainig for them. Of the 3 or so sets worn that day, 5 pads were ripped off one knee.





			
				MikeH said:
			
		

> The army issue pads suck one of my knee pads is ripped abit but. I have a spare  pair that I bought from the PPCLI kit shop awhile back.


well, that's distressing to hear. I've had mine for three years with no problems, and like I said, I hadn't heard anybody complain in either 3 RCR while I was there, or 3 VP since.

Drop in QC? New contract? Either way, it had best be addressed soonest, I should think.


----------



## glock17 (13 Jul 2006)

Thanks Mike, I thought so. They seemed to work pretty well.


----------



## Patrolman (13 Jul 2006)

The biggest problem with the issued knee pads was mentioned earlier. SIZE! When they issued them in 2RCR and when I issued them last week to the SQ course I am working on, size was the big problem. It seems as if 75% are large/extra large and 25% medium. I myself preferred the solid black/green/with velcro ones issued to the Patricias in 2001 for A-Stan and to 2RCR in 2002 when we weredoing work up for a possible deployment to Iraq.


----------



## paracowboy (13 Jul 2006)

I wasn't crazy about those ones, myself. We had to pin them to our pants legs to keep them up, and they caused me (an already heavy sweater) to sweat even more. I actually preferred sewing some cut-up sleeping mat material into a pair of cbts, at the knees and elbows, to them.

Size problems, huh? Sounds like a contract issue, all right. Same thing has happened time and again with kit: contact gloves, ghillie suits, etc. Businesses bid low to get the contract, then start jacking the prices up when they figure they have their hands deep into the Government's coffers.


----------



## Patrolman (13 Jul 2006)

I concur about the sweat and falling down issue. I guess I preferred them because they were less bulky. In the end I don't really like wearing knee pads, probably because of the previously mentioned problems. If I do it is usually on one knee.


----------



## paracowboy (13 Jul 2006)

Patrolman said:
			
		

> the end I don't really like wearing knee pads, probably because of the previously mentioned problems. If I do it is usually on one knee.


me too. And I can't wear elbow pads. I just can't move in them.


----------



## darmil (13 Jul 2006)

I agree with using one knee pad .What if they had the knee pads sewn in the pants like a piece of square shaped light weight  foam of some kind with a zipper to pull them out if you didn't need or want them in.


----------



## George Wallace (13 Jul 2006)

MikeH said:
			
		

> I agree with using one knee pad .What if they had the knee pads sewn in the pants like a piece of square shaped light weight  foam of some kind with a zipper to pull them out if you didn't need or want them in.



Good idea, but sometimes that zipper may cause more damage to the knee.  Use velcro to keep pocket closed, like the pocket inside the Cbt Shirt.


----------



## paracowboy (13 Jul 2006)

like I said before, I used to sew a piece inside one pair of cbts. Those were the field pants. Once I got the issued new pads, I just wore it. 

Even with the limitations of the new ones, I still recommend troops use them (if they can get them in the correct size  : ). Why spend your own money? And, chances are, when you deploy, you're not going to be allowed to wear your own, anyway. For insurance purposes, if nothing else.


----------



## KevinB (14 Jul 2006)

Unless there is a specfic CQB DA need - I much prefer the 5.11 foam inserts -- I wear them daily at work, range and CQB

Of course I am the 5.11 poster child


----------



## lawdog (9 Aug 2006)

We got aftermarket ones from a local supply shop www.proamoutfitters.com  when we were given hell lfor wearing them we put them under out combats.  The aftermarket ones fit great and are cheap


----------



## TN2IC (1 Sep 2006)

Canex in Gagetown was selling some sort of CADPAT pads... I did'nt get a closer look. Can some one comfirm with me?


----------



## Chromosome (11 Sep 2006)

Here are the official knee and elbow pads


----------



## Farmboy (11 Sep 2006)

> Quote from: MikeH on July 13, 2006, 21:18:57
> I agree with using one knee pad .What if they had the knee pads sewn in the pants like a piece of square shaped light weight  foam of some kind with a zipper to pull them out if you didn't need or want them in.
> 
> 
> Good idea, but sometimes that zipper may cause more damage to the knee.  Use velcro to keep pocket closed, like the pocket inside the Cbt Shirt.



 Drop Zone Ops pants are designed with a pocket in the knees for foam or knee pads, the Alta's fit perfectly in them


----------



## Us3D (28 Sep 2006)

i brought some volleyball knee pads like these 

http://img.shopping.com/cctool/PrdImg/images/pr/177X150/00/01/d7/43/c8/30884808.JPG

they are very confortable under your pants : u dont need to tell anyone u have these ...


----------

